# New Michelin Map



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have just bought one of these at the aire at Baie du Somme. It is a4 road Atlas 2012 spiral bound but the differences are that it is plastic pages which are stronger and the toll and non toll roads are much more clearly defined in separate colours. All colours are clearer against the plastic. It is 1/250 000 as aposed to 1/200 000 due to the thicker pages I suppose. 

I have always used Michelin due to their scenic routes. Perhaps someone may post a link as I am at Honfleur and still not used to the IPhone yet
ISBN978 2-06-716700. Not cheap though but worth it to me.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> I have just bought one of these at the aire at Baie du Somme. It is a4 road Atlas 2012 spiral bound but the differences are that it is plastic pages which are stronger and the toll and non toll roads are much more clearly defined in separate colours. All colours are clearer against the plastic. It is 1/250 000 as aposed to 1/200 000 due to the thicker pages I suppose.
> 
> I have always used Michelin due to their scenic routes. Perhaps someone may post a link as I am at Honfleur and still not used to the IPhone yet
> ISBN978 2-06-716700. Not cheap though but worth it to me.


Hi Andrew - I can't get that ISBN to work - yours has only got 12 digits, rather than the 13 required for current publications. They used to be 10-digits, but changed to 13 a year or so back.

I found this one on Amazon, which is the scale you've identified and a spiral-bound hardback - but it doesn't say the pages are laminated (although Amazon sometimes omit details like that).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atlas-routier-France-200-000/dp/2067169637/ref=dp_ob_title_bk

The 13-digit ISBN is given as: 978-2067169630

Also, found this one on Amazon France, but not the same ISBN that you mentioned:

http://www.amazon.fr/France-routier...0141/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331411003&sr=8-2

Happy travels!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry Mike, not that one. My fat fingers on minutiae keyboard. ISN 958-2-06-716700-1
Try that And thanks for helping.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now the $100,000 question..........

does it have speed cameras marked on the roads?

Serious question actually following the demise of speed camera warnings on GPS........  

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Now the $100,000 question..........
> 
> does it have speed cameras marked on the roads?
> 
> ...


Non. As DeGaul would say.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought one last August, great for marking up routes and stopping places with a felt pen, when finished wipe over with a damp rag. I paid 22.95 Euro for mine.

tony


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> I bought one last August, great for marking up routes and stopping places with a felt pen, when finished wipe over with a damp rag. I paid 22.95 Euro for mine.
> 
> tony


23.95e. For mine this morning. Main benefit is that it can take the hammering in and out of the front holder while I am driving and it is easier to see the routes. I normally prefer the a3 ones for route planning as there is more on the page. I use the a4 while I am driving. It seems that someone has finally told Michelin to put less on the map and make it clearer to read. Major change I think and I hope they make it to their other maps of countries.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My 2011 version shows the radar camera sites, :wink: 

tony


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> My 2011 version shows the radar camera sites, :wink:
> 
> tony


So do my 2001 2005. 2008. 2010 copies but they they don't show toll and non toll roads very clearly. I think this is a major change for Michelin and I wonder what influence has brought it about?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My 2011 is quite clear re toll/non toll, I must be lucky to have it all. :wink: 

tony


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> My 2011 is quite clear re toll/non toll, I must be lucky to have it all. :wink:
> 
> tony


Shame you didn't let us all in on the secret 


I only change mine when they fall apart from over use. I bought the 2009 in a clearance bookshop in th Yorkshire Dales And the 2010 last year in the same in the Peak district for £2.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Andrew, if I knew it was a secret, I would have told the world, as it is ,I'm not interested in speed sites or toll roads, I just want a map that doesn't fall fall apart after 7 weeks intensive use. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea as Im always tearing pages

is this the one

http://www.chartandmapshop.com.au/26814/Road-Atlas-France-2012-Laminated-Edition/9782067167001

Another one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/France-Road...06/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1331417910&sr=8-10


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zepp said:


> Sounds like a good idea as Im always tearing pages
> 
> is this the one
> 
> ...


Oui, cest ca. Thanks for the link. I didn't know they existed till now. Do they have them for other countries?


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just Joshing Tony. 


I have been comparing the 1/250 00 with the 1/200 000 and I believe they are they the exact same plates but squeezed down to fit. I find the 250 on plastic is easier to read. I happen to be red gree colour blind bit lets not get Ito that as 1 on 3 males are but just don't know it.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Does it show the towns/villages that have municipal campsites?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

NON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Andrew, just noticed, my plastic is " Blay Foldex" map ISBN978-2-309-02012-5 not Michelin. :wink:

tony


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

If this works by the wonders of iPhone I have a pic of the two side by side. But no I have not a clue how to upload it to MHFs. Nuke please sort an app


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This seems to be a trend with maps recently that they have stopped showing campsites is this so that you have to fork out for another guide?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually I've not seen maps showing much of aire/ campsite details.

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The Michelin map used to indicate municipal sites in towns/villages with a triangle but the last time I looked this had been dropped.Not sure what year this happened,will need to check what year my most recent map is.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Gosh after lots of searching and mind reading. I found it

ISBN is wrong

978-2-06-716700-1

It is on amazon uk £16.99 with free posting

Carol

Tks for info though.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Why pay twice as much as the standard map when it will be out of date within a couple of years,the French are always putting in new roads which can make a map out of date from one year to the next.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

On the subject of maps does the new 2012 Michelin Spain & Portugal Atlas show all the new electronic roads in Portugal .


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

The navigator is always complaining about the bulk of the A3 map book so that looks just the job. I like the idea of being able to mark out the route with felt tip and then wiping it off.

Just about to order one from Amazon. 

Landyman.


----------

